# Fleas!!!



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, for the last several months Ace has been dealing with fleas. I give him Frontline Plus once a month and it doesn't seem to be doing anything. I've bought three different type of expensive shampoos for fleas and that doesn't work. I've used Capstar and that doesn't work. I started using Advantage in between the Frontline dosages and that doesn't work. I even bough this special dome light to attract fleas, which hardly works, but catch 8 fleas within a month. I have taking him to the vet twice, the first time back in Aug I was told it was just allergies. I was given meds and a shampoo for it. None of it worked. Sept I had taken him to another vet for a checkup and she found a flea. That's when it was determined he may have a flea issues. I am at a lost on what to do now. I can only imagine the issue may be in my backyard. I'm very frustrated and looking for any type of suggestions that can help


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you ever tried DE (diatomaceous earth)? It's all natural/non-toxic but will kill fleas, ticks, and any other insect in your yard. We used to have a severe problem with scorpions and it killed them too! lol
You can find it at many feed stores. Be sure to get the FOOD GRADE DE. The other type, used for pool filters, can be very dangerous. I believe it has fiberglass in it.
Anyway, you can sprinkle the DE around your yard and on your pets. Try to keep them from breathing it in though as it can be a lung irritant. Also, it only works if it's dry. If you water your yard you will need to reapply when the grass is dry.
I usually apply it once a month and it works great.


----------



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have never tried that before, but will look into it soon. I'm losing my mind over here with fleas. I just used the flea comb to his tail and picked up 4 of them.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Try neem oil...you can buy garden type that you mix and attach to hose and water the lawn with...can also introduce nemotodes into your lawn they will eat the flea larva.

DE as mentioned, sprinkle this through the fur, especially near rump and neck area.

You have to vacuum every day...make up a solution of neem oil (not the garden spray stuff) water and lemon juice in a spray bottle and spray around baseboards, under sofa/furniture etc. Can also do a spray of few drops of lavender oil and water (shake often) and mist bedding.

Invest in a steam shark or other and melt them (not on the dog of course).

You can buy natural flea shampoo (with neem), or if using a basic dog shampoo then add neem and/or lavender (just 5-6 drops to it) and use to wash....do a lemon water rinse after. Once dry, back comb in some DE and apply around baseboards and where ever dog won't stick his nose


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I"m a fan of letting Mule Team Borax sit overnight in carpet/furniture, then vacuming in the morning.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

PS. Arbico sells nematodes for your yard. They are very helpful if you email them.
Join their list and they will send you sale prices every once in a while.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

discussion had with holistic vet the other day -- fleas are adapting , becoming resistant , just like rats have adapted and some are warfarin resistant - check your rodenticide packages - yes there is rat bait for warfarin resistant rats .

Make the host, the dog, as healthy and as flea-unattractive as possible. 

You may want to fumigate the home once as a knockout knock down . Shampoo dog with Defendex . Nematodes in yard , food grade diatomaceous earth.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Sammy! I had posted this on the other "flea" page a few days ago for you but don't know if you saw it. This goes along with what Gator & raynosa_k9 said.
Diatomaceous Earth (DE) might be what you are looking for since other items have failed. DE is a fossil type substance which acts like sharp spines *to the fleas*, that punctures the exoskeleton and dries them out killing them.
“*Food Grade*” DE is rubbed into the dogs fur and used around your home. It is a dusty product so if you have any type of breathing conditions you would want to wear a mask. Some people use this daily in their dog/cats food to keep them parasite free. *DO** NOT use* the DE for swimming pools (dangerous). You should also spread this around your home and in the dogs sleeping area as they may be breeding in your rugs or cracks and crevices around floor boards. Hold close to the floors when applying to cut down on dust billows. Also apply around your whole yard to kill the little buggers! The only drawback is that you will have to re-apply if it rains.
_Organic Food Grade_: 5#=$12: Nature's Wisdom Diatomaceous Earth DE Food Grade : Out of 600 deposits in the US only 4 are considered "food grade" by the FDA standards. Other food grade deposits still may contain higher amounts of sediment and clay that make them less effective. We have analysis of many other "Food Grade" deposits and are satisfied that we still obtain the diatomaceous earth for our products from the purest fresh water source.
_Food Grade_: 6#=$22: Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Diatomaceous earth is excellent for internal and external parasite control. Diatomaceous earth dehydrates insects such as *fleas*, ticks, ants, bed bugs, flies, worms, mites, etc. The mineral and silica content increase feed utilization. Reported to kill 75% of flies and fleas that come in contact with it within 72 hrs. Can be applied as a foliar spray or sprayed in buildings or just lightly sprinkled in pest infested areas.

I have never personally tried this product but it might be worth it sense you are having such a problem with fleas. You can use this in their food and water: Flea Free Food Supplement 16 ounces = $20
Natural Flea Free contains over 200 vitamins, minerals, amino acids, and enzymes. It is excellent for young puppies, kittens, and other young animals as soon as they start drinking on their own. It is beneficial to the health of pregnant, nursing, breeding, and senior pets since it is excellent for the immune system of all animals. Natural Flea Free Food Supplement is added to your dog, cat, or other pet's food or water and goes to work internally in the blood stream and emits an enzyme which shields the protein the female fleas need to lay eggs. Not sensing a protein, she will jump off the pet and search for another blood meal because if she doesn't draw blood every 20 to 22 hours she will die. Males never bite.
Ingredients: *Vinegar **~ is a natural storehouse of vitamins (including beta carotene), minerals, amino acids and beneficial enzymes which contains over 90 different components. It's effective in treating gas in small puppies, helps prevent urinary tract problems in male cats and the formation of mineral stones, and also helps in dissolving hairballs. It has been said to lengthen life, improve hearing, vision, calm nausea. It can also help relieve arthritis, sore muscles, and pain, osteoporosis, prevent cancer, kill infections, condition the skin, aid digestion, control weight, preserve memory, and protect the mind and body from aging as it helps prevent aging and breakdown of joints, bones, and cartilage in the body. Vinegar contains over 30 important nutrients and a dozen minerals and improves overall health.*
*Garlic ~ **is called "nature's antibiotic". Cleanses the liver to break down toxins in the blood. Garlic contains over 200 vitamins, minerals, amino acids, and enzymes. It is very healthy and also repels fleas, most ticks, mosquitoes, lice, mites, and flies. Garlic helps maintain a healthy heart and is excellent for the skin and fur.*
*Citrus and herbs ~ **are beneficial in supplying vitamin C, providing complex carbohydrates, and anti-oxidants. They also reduce free radical damage to tissue and organ systems. The herbs used are the ones found in your own kitchen cabinet, such as ginger. These herbs, along with the vinegar, help with digesting the Flea Free. They make sure that the Flea Free gets into your pet's system so that it can work.*
BTW the nematodes are great too just do not use them WITH the DE or they will die.

_Hope this helps!  Moms
_


----------



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the information I have Diatomaceous Earth coming tomorrow and I can't to spread it. These fleas remind me of the robots from the movie terminator. Seems like nothing can't stop them. The DE is my last stance!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Just don't get discouraged! It's not an overnight fix since there are SO many!
You must be persistent putting the DE EVERYWHERE, as you don't know what corner in the house or yard they may be. You can even use this in-between your mattresses! After you have it down for about 5 to 7 days, vacuum and re-apply. This may take several applications. Same with the pooches. When you see it dissipating from their coat, re-apply (watch their eyes and them breathing it in). 
You don't want to hear those little "bugger's" saying....._"We'll B_e Back!"


----------



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

I got this DE all over the house. What a mess! I was able to count how many times Ace would be itching or biting himself on both hands within a half an hour. Its been a day and I can only count on one hand. Loving this stuff so far, just looks like a pain to clean up.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

The best product I've found is Bug-Off from Springtime Inc. Springtime, Inc. | All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People.
It takes a few weeks to start working, but I use it with Bear and he never gets ticks or fleas!


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

Due to the amount of fosters coming into my home I treat with DE every 3-4 months. I've tried many ways and it can be such a mess. Because I have hardwood floors its important the DE gets between the cracks. The application I've been using for the past two years is easy, fast and no mess. Before I throw my bed sheets in the washer I sprinkle DE in the center. Twist the top and go around each room and bang the sheets to the floor. It creates a light layer of DE over everything. This will allow the DE to work for months. The dust is so fine and not visible to the eye. Make sure to put the dogs outside before doing this. Also, no flying bugs last more than 24 hours in my house.

I trail walk my dogs daily. When we return from them running in the woods during tick season, I dust DE on their coats. The next day I will find flat dead ticks on their beds. Love this stuff!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can really offer is moral support. We have fought fleas off and on for years and I understand what you mean that it seems like nothing will work! I think it is especially difficult if you have multi animals, as we have. We just keep them on Frontline all summer and it seems like it controls it somewhat, although if we have a real humid summer, it doesn't seem to completely solve the problem.


----------



## robinfarr (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello Sammy, 
i have a german shepard and been using Flea Comb For Dogs for some time now and it has helped me in dealing with fleas . I hope it will work out for you as well !


----------

